
Easily add a NSA backdoor to your Rails app (2013) - humility
https://github.com/goshakkk/nsa_panel
======
heimatau
I literally laughed out loud. Remarkable. Just awesome.

------
AdmiralAsshat
Now all I need is a banner or emblem to certify that my apps are NSA-
compliant.

(Realistically, they probably already are.)

------
philip1209
Auth could be improved - hasn't somebody leaked an NSA public key from another
application that we could install? Other option would be opening it to
government IP ranges.

~~~
madez
Type Bits/KeyID Date User ID pub 760/13629D8D 1998/10/25 Director, NSA
<dirnsa@nsa.gov>

\-----BEGIN PGP PUBLIC KEY BLOCK----- Version: 2.6.3i

mQBsAzYyeuIAAAEC+LuVWM2LaDEM9zoS4x/ES9h74MT+Lri26g9PsGhPlVn2VukS

PuF1YHYSw+zFgLznjDOIzyNGhFD7Z85htRGB36BHubgzGLRy/jkpq8qO5RIG/+m4

ma7OpacD79MTYp2NAAIDtB5EaXJlY3RvciwgTlNBIDxkaXJuc2FAbnNhLmdvdj4=

=aoSi

\-----END PGP PUBLIC KEY BLOCK-----

And

Type Bits/KeyID Date User ID pub 1024/51682D1F 1999/09/06 NSA's Microsoft CAPI
key <postmaster@nsa.gov>

\-----BEGIN PGP PUBLIC KEY BLOCK----- Version: 2.6.3i

mQCPAzfTdH0AAAEEALqOFf7jzRYPtHz5PitNhCYVryPwZZJk2B7cNaJ9OqRQiQoi

e1YdpAH/OQh3HSQ/butPnjUZdukPB/0izQmczXHoW5f1Q5rbFy0y1xy2bCbFsYij

4ReQ7QHrMb8nvGZ7OW/YKDCX2LOGnMdRGjSW6CmjK7rW0veqfoypgF1RaC0fABEB

AAG0LU5TQSdzIE1pY3Jvc29mdCBDQVBJIGtleSA8cG9zdG1hc3RlckBuc2EuZ292

PokBFQMFEDfTdJE+e8qoKLJFUQEBHnsH/ihUe7oq6DhU1dJjvXWcYw6p1iW+0euR

YfZjwpzPotQ8m5rC7FrJDUbgqQjoFDr++zN9kD9bjNPVUx/ZjCvSFTNu/5X1qn1r

it7IHU/6Aem1h4Bs6KE5MPpjKRxRkqQjbW4f0cgXg6+LV+V9cNMylZHRef3PZCQa

5DOI5crQ0IWyjQCt9br07BL9C3X5WHNNRsRIr9WiVfPK8eyxhNYl/NiH2GzXYbNe

UWjaS2KuJNVvozjxGymcnNTwJltZK4RLZxo05FW2InJbtEfMc+m823vVltm9l/f+

n2iYBAaDs6I/0v2AcVKNy19Cjncc3wQZkaiIYqfPZL19kT8vDNGi9uE= =PhHT

\-----END PGP PUBLIC KEY BLOCK-----

------
meesterdude
The one-click drone strike is a really great idea! Couldn't be simpler.

~~~
avian
It doesn't seem to do anything at the moment though.

[https://github.com/goshakkk/nsa_panel/blob/master/app/contro...](https://github.com/goshakkk/nsa_panel/blob/master/app/controllers/nsa_panel/users_controller.rb#L13)

~~~
SapphireSun
It should tweet it and some identifying characteristics that way the NSA can
simply use their Twitter integration to locate and destroy the target. No need
to make this complicated.

------
smcquaid
I love the first issue - Add crypto ron's pubkey hehe:
[https://github.com/goshakkk/nsa_panel/issues/15](https://github.com/goshakkk/nsa_panel/issues/15)

------
NoMoreNicksLeft
No need, they've already done it for you.

------
ianpurton
Brilliant. About time someone built this.

~~~
x5n1
yes 2 years ago. created soon after the snowden leaks.

~~~
heimatau
Good eye. Either way, it's still funny. :)

------
kelvin0
Also need a Django plugin for Python

~~~
humility
[https://github.com/lvm/django_nsa](https://github.com/lvm/django_nsa)

